

Exposed Adobe Login Search - prothid
http://rbrenton.com/projects/adobeleakoct13/

======
ps4fanboy
Can you add a feature to get your password hash and hint sent to your email?

~~~
prothid
I removed them from the database already. It's just storing if they where
there or not now. That would have been a good feature though.

~~~
gelatocar
So if it says "No password hint found. No password hash found." is that
because you've removed the hashes and the hints? Or did you store the
information as to whether they existed before removing them?

~~~
prothid
That means they were missing from the original data. I kept whether they
existed or not.

